# Foam In The Res



## terky (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello,

I have a question about the foam collecting in my res. I am worried that it may not be good for the plants, bacteria or something.

I mixed my res up a couple days ago. So it should still be good.

I have 4 air stones hooked to one of those big air pumps. Its about the size of a shoebox. There is enough air to churn the water. It looks like a fountain in there so its got to be aerated well .

I don't want to dump a peroxide in there because I want to get it to a healthy environment. Not just nuke everything.

My question is should I get some of the "good" reservoir bacteria stuff they sell at the hydro shop?

If so what kind?

Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2011)

Tell us about what nutrients you put in and in what concentrations.  I have never found foam in the res to be a good thing.


----------



## terky (Nov 8, 2011)

I use FloraNova series.

Floranova grow to about 600 PPM

Diamond nectar and growalicious to their schedule.

PH 5.5 - 5.6 Normally the PH will drift .5 or .6 up over 24 hours. But today when I checked it it was 7.3! So 1.7 up?

I am not sure of the res temp. Its on a concrete floor and its definitely not warm. If anything I am worried about it being too cold.

The system is a CAP E&G. This is my second run with it and IIRC it was doing that before too. I would put in peroxide once a week or so. When I chopped, the roots in the buckets were really good looking.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2011)

Are you using Flora Nova or the GH Flora series.  The Flora Nova is not really a "series" of nutes--it has a grow formula and a bloom formula.  Each is used by itself.  The Flora series consists of growe, micro, and bloom where you use differing ratios of all 3 throughout the grow.

I have had some trouble with Flora Nova bloom and do not use it.  I do sometimes use the Flora Nova grow.

How do you mix your nutes?  Do you give the nutes time to buffer the solution before pHing?


----------



## terky (Nov 8, 2011)

Fill it, let it bubble for at least 12 hours.

add the nutes, let it mix for a bit, check everything

wait a couple hours, check it again, adjust

check it again, adjust.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm with THG. I had problems with floranova on flood tables. I switched to GH3 and no more brown sludge and foam. I now run the CAP E&G with GH3 part. I had some serious air pumping through it just like you, which I believe creates foam all by itself with floranova.


----------



## stevetberry (Nov 8, 2011)

I just finished my 8th grow and I battled algae the entire grow which made my resevoir bubble.  Still not 100% sure what my problem was but I had to do the H2O2 thing for most of the grow.  While I use the GH 3 part, I was also supplementing with Flora Blend and Floralicious Plus.  I quit using both of these for the last few weeks and I think I was seeing improvements but I am not for sure because the roots were already dark brown and a little slimy.  Something about mixing chemical nutrients with organic nutrients.  The good news is that despite the algae I had a very good harvest, just had to unstop things alot.


----------



## terky (Nov 8, 2011)

OK. Thanks for the input.

I will get some of the 3 part stuff and see if it changes anything.

Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2011)

I like to let the nutes sit for 12 hours or so to buffer the water before I pH.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2011)

> Something about mixing chemical nutrients with organic nutrients



Why would you want to do this? Aren't they defeating the purpose between each other?


----------

